# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پاسخ کامل سنجش در مورد فارغ التحصیلان کاردانی به بالا برای ثبت نام در کنکور 95

## bbehzad

*عنوان درخواست :*
عمومي | سراسري - ابهام در يك بند دفترچه

*متن درخواست :*
باسلام و خسته نباشيد من ميخواستم بدونم اين بند از دفترچه شامل من كه كارداني هوشبري روزانه (رايگان) خوندم ميشه.يعني رشته هاي علوم پزشكي قبول شم بايد شهريه بدم چون ابهام داره و مشخص نشده كاردان ها مشمول اين قانون هستن يا خير. 
اين بند: همچنين در خصوص رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي نيز با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاه ها و موسسات اموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع عادلانه فرصت هاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، شركت مجدد ان دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتي (اموزش رايگا ن ) تحصيلات خود را در رشته اي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در ازمون سراسري پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود مجدد به دانشگاه هاي دولتي و تحصيل در كليه رشته هايي كه پذيرش از مقطع ديپلم صورت مي گيرد، امكان پذير نمي باشد. اين قبيل داوطلبان و متقاضيان در صورت تمايل م ي توانند صرفاً براي تحصيل در پرديس هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد در رشته هاي گ روه پزشكي ثب ت نام نمايند و در صورت قبولي در ازمون سراسري، با پرداخت شهريه ادامه تحصيل دهند. ضمناً مقررات مربوط به تعهدات و طرح نيروي انساني براي رشته هاي مشمول مرتبط با گروه پزشكي به قوت خود باقي است.

*تاریخ ارسال پاسخ :*
١٣٩٤/١١/٢٦-١١:٠١

*پاسخ :*
با سلام 
مطابق با بند (و) صفحه 5 دفترچه راهنماي ازمون سراسري سال 1395 در خصوص رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي نيز با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاهها و موسسات اموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيـع عادلانه فرصتهاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، شركت مجدد ان دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتـي (امـوزش رايگـان) تحصيلات خود را در رشتهاي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در ازمون سراسري پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود مجدد به دانشگاههاي دولتـي و تحصـيل در كليه رشتههايي كه پذيرش از مقطع ديپلم صورت ميگيرد، امكانپذير نميباشد. اين قبيل داوطلبان و متقاضيان در صورت تمايـل مـيتواننـد صرفاً براي تحصيل در پرديسهاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد در رشته هاي گـروه پزشـكي ثبـتنـام نماينـد و در صـورت قبـولي در ازمـون سراسري، با پرداخت شهريه ادامه تحصيل دهند. ضمناً مقررات مربوط به تعهدات و طرح نيروي انساني براي رشته هاي مشمول مرتبط با گـروه پزشكي به قوت خود باقي است
دارندگان مدرك كارداني پيوسته و ناپيوسته: براي دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارندگان مدرك كارشناسي ناپيوسته همه دوره ها براي براي دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارندگان مدارك روزانه كارشناسي پيوسته: فقط براي پرديسهاي خودگردان و مازاد بر ظرفيت گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارندگان مدارك غير روزانه كارشناسي پيوسته اعم از شبانه و غيرانتفاعي و مجازي و پيام نور و نيمه حضوري و دانشگاه علمي كاربردي و دانشگاه ازاد: فقط براي دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه پزشكي مي توانند اقدام نمايند دارنگان مدارك ارشد ناپيوسته و بالاتر مورد احتساب وضعيت انان بر اساس مدرك كارشناسي انهاست و نه مدرك ارشد و بالاتر دارندگان مدارك كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته روزانه نيز وضعيت انان همانند فارغ التحصيلان دوره هاي روزانه كارشناسي پيوسته مي باشد.. شايان ذكر است منعي براي انتخاب رشته هاي پزشكي دانشگاه ازاد از نظر اين سازمان وجود ندارد و مراتب را بايد از مركز ازمون دانشگاه ازاد اسلامي پيگيري نماييد

----------


## bbehzad

من کاردانیم روزانه کارشناسیم شبانست

----------


## Bengisu

يعني مني كه مدركم ليسانسم دانشكاه ازاد هستش نميتونم بين المللي ثبتنام كنم?????

----------


## maryam.23

یعنی فقط کارشناسی روزانه نمیتونه بخونه  :Yahoo (56):  مشخصه کشکیه حرفشون !!! اونی که کاردانی روزانه هم بوده باز از امکانات تحصیل رایگان استفاده کرده

----------


## bbehzad

حضوریم رفتم همینو گفتن.کشکی یعنی چی ظاهرا تو انجمن هرچی به نفعه کسی نباشه کشکیه.

----------


## stephanie

کاردانی روزانه برای  خوندن پزشکی روزانه مشکلی نداره چون پزشکی مقطع بالاتر محسوب میشه . 

وزارت بهداشت دوره های دکتری عمومی رو معادل کارشناسی حساب میکنه و بنابراین به کارشناسی های روزانه اجازه ادامه تحصیل مجدد نمیده.

----------


## raha_m8665

فقط این وسط مشکلشون با بچه های کارشناسی روزانه بود انگاررر!!!!
چه فرقی با کاردانی روزانه و کارشناسیه هردو تحصیلات رایگان داشتن دیگه!!!!
بدبخت کارشناسیاا   ارشدا که تکلیفشون ازاول معلوم بود   اینم  ازکاردانیا   فقط روزی یه بامبول سرما درمیارن.
غلطی  کردیم  تو این  مملکت  درس خوندیم  روزانه قبول شدیم. ای کاااش ازاول ازاد  میرفتم .مگه شبانه و کاردانی و ... چقد  هزینه کردن  که الان باید  رایگان بخونن؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## raha_m8665

> کاردانی روزانه برای  خوندن پزشکی روزانه مشکلی نداره چون پزشکی مقطع بالاتر محسوب میشه . 
> 
> وزارت بهداشت دوره های دکتری عمومی رو معادل کارشناسی حساب میکنه و بنابراین به کارشناسی های روزانه اجازه ادامه تحصیل مجدد نمیده.



خخخخ   یعنی  ما  دکتریمو  خودمون  خبر نداشتیم.!!!!!مسخرست   مسخرهههههههه

----------


## ehsan7777777

> کاردانی روزانه برای  خوندن پزشکی روزانه مشکلی نداره چون پزشکی مقطع بالاتر محسوب میشه . 
> 
> وزارت بهداشت دوره های دکتری عمومی رو معادل کارشناسی حساب میکنه و بنابراین به کارشناسی های روزانه اجازه ادامه تحصیل مجدد نمیده.


سلام

تا اونجایی که من می دونم ، مدرک پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی عمومی ، معادل مدرک کارشناسی ارشد محاسبه می شه ...


به نظرم با این قانونی که امسال گذاشتن ، شاید یه جورایی فقط با دارندگان مدرک کارشناسی روزانه دارن لجبازی می کنن و به اونا فقط گیر دادن...


یعنی با این جوابی که ب آقا بهزاد داده شده ، معلوم می شه ک اینا مشکلشون فقط با کارشناسی روزانه هست ...


یعنی طرف اگه کارشناسیش شبانه هم بوده باشه و رفته باشه و ارشدشو روزانه گرفته باشه ، بازم بهش اجازه ثبت نام رشته های علوم پزشکی روزانه رو میدن ...

آدم به کل متحیر می مونه از منطق اونا...

----------


## elaheee

این جریان تعهد خدمت چیه یعنی کسی که استخدام باشه نمیتونه شرکت کنه و اینکه اگه استخدام پیمانی باشی قبول بشی باید چکار کنی

----------


## stephanie

> سلام
> 
> تا اونجایی که من می دونم ، مدرک پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی عمومی ، معادل مدرک کارشناسی ارشد محاسبه می شه ...
> 
> 
> به نظرم با این قانونی که امسال گذاشتن ، شاید یه جورایی فقط با دارندگان مدرک کارشناسی روزانه دارن لجبازی می کنن و به اونا فقط گیر دادن...
> 
> 
> یعنی با این جوابی که ب آقا بهزاد داده شده ، معلوم می شه ک اینا مشکلشون فقط با کارشناسی روزانه هست ...
> ...



شما حالا كجاش رو ديدي ْ بايد با كارشناس امور آموزش   وزارت بهداشت صحبت كني تا  بفهمي منطق و عقل و شعور ايشون در چه سطحيه.

آقا ختم كلام : ايشون صراحتا گفت كه چون آمار اصلي قبولي ها متعلق به بچه هاي روزانه بوده اين دو سه سال اخير و ما *نمي خواهيم* بذاريم ليسانسه ها بيان پزشكي اين شرط رو گذاشتيم.

پ.ن :  اين دقيقا  حرف خود خانم دانش نيا بوده. دوستان شبانه و غير انتفاعي و آزاد فكر نكنيد حالا من دارم پز روزانه بودن رو ميدم. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sanjab

> من کاردانیم روزانه کارشناسیم شبانست


آقا من کاردانیم شبانه ولی کاردانی به کارشناسی روزانه یعنی الان وضعیت من چطوره طبق جواب منکه کارشناسی روزانه پیوسته نیستم درسته؟

----------


## bbehzad

مشکلی ندارید.

----------


## JavADiiI74

یعنی الان دیگه مث پارسال نیست؟ یعنی اگه کسی مدرک ارشد داره یا ارشد میخونه میتونه پزشکی روزانه بخونه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sanjab

> مشکلی ندارید.


داداش با منی یعنی شهریه ندارم :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mahdisaeedi

با سلام 
دوستان معترض به قانون جدید سازمان سنجش برای همکاری و انجام اقدامات لازم به وبلاگ w w w . p z e s h k e e . b l o g . i r مراجعه کنید
با تشکر

----------


## JavADiiI74

یعنی الان دیگه مث پارسال نیست؟ یعنی اگه کسی مدرک ارشد داره یا ارشد میخونه میتونه پزشکی روزانه بخونه؟

----------


## 1396 Amin

> *عنوان درخواست :*
> عمومي | سراسري - ابهام در يك بند دفترچه
> 
> *متن درخواست :*
> باسلام و خسته نباشيد من ميخواستم بدونم اين بند از دفترچه شامل من كه كارداني هوشبري روزانه (رايگان) خوندم ميشه.يعني رشته هاي علوم پزشكي قبول شم بايد شهريه بدم چون ابهام داره و مشخص نشده كاردان ها مشمول اين قانون هستن يا خير. 
> اين بند: همچنين در خصوص رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي نيز با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاه ها و موسسات اموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع عادلانه فرصت هاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، شركت مجدد ان دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتي (اموزش رايگا ن ) تحصيلات خود را در رشته اي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در ازمون سراسري پذيرش دانشجو براي ورود مجدد به دانشگاه هاي دولتي و تحصيل در كليه رشته هايي كه پذيرش از مقطع ديپلم صورت مي گيرد، امكان پذير نمي باشد. اين قبيل داوطلبان و متقاضيان در صورت تمايل م ي توانند صرفاً براي تحصيل در پرديس هاي خودگردان و ظرفيت مازاد در رشته هاي گ روه پزشكي ثب ت نام نمايند و در صورت قبولي در ازمون سراسري، با پرداخت شهريه ادامه تحصيل دهند. ضمناً مقررات مربوط به تعهدات و طرح نيروي انساني براي رشته هاي مشمول مرتبط با گروه پزشكي به قوت خود باقي است.
> 
> *تاریخ ارسال پاسخ :*
> ١٣٩٤/١١/٢٦-١١:٠١
> ...


 با تفاسیر معلومه وزارت بعداشت فقط کارشناسی روزانه لج هست و میخواد ما نریم سمت پزشکی 
اخه ماچه گناهی کردیم 
علمی کاربردی و پیام نور هم میتونه بیاد ولی ما نه عجب!!!!!!
مصداق عینی بی عدالتی همین قانونه

----------

